# Rocky 10/17



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Hooked up with four today. All four were taken with Pro Roe by Lick-Em Lures. I added sugar and salt in a zip lock bag, added half a jar and bam, they wetted nicely. Two days in the fridge and the eggs sucked up every drop. Tied them up in several colors/variations and they worked !! Still need fresh eggs but I'm impressed with Pro Roe. You can find these at Erie Outfitters in Sheffield.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

No pics? Was there earlier this week twice, nothing to show for it. Seen one splash around by the marina. River was so low the lake was pushing. Flow was pathetic.


----------

